# Help with making my own CM7?



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

To be straightforward, I am trying to create my own CM7 ROM for my trusty Thunderbolt. I have NO idea how to do it seeing as I have never made my own ROM before. Im currently running 32 bit LinuxMint 11. What all must be downloaded and commands run in order to do this? I tried google but it kept sending me to forums about CM7 coming to the Thunderbolt. HELP IS MUCH APPRECIATED.Keep in mind I'm new so please don't leave any rude remarks about me for this.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

i am interested in this too, but have no idea. Did you read the sticky by pro tekk in the dev forum??


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah I read it. But I don't exactly know how to use it. I tried it and nothing really worked. I ran it all in terminal. And the script download for "lazy" people doesn't exactly run as is. So I'm just confused on what to do.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chrassidy (Jan 3, 2012)

deleted


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not going to release it until I know it works. I just want an explanation how so I can work towards that one day. I know terminal decently well. I kinda need help getting started with the rest of this is all. Once I get started I should be fine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Self bump?









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

